# We Have A New 28rss In Our Driveway!



## bmx-mom (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi, I have been reading your posts for about 3 months and we (my husband and I ) picked up our 28RSS yesterday. We love it. sunny We are going camping this weekend to a BMX race. Our children (11, 10 and 7) all race and we love camping at the track. We traded in a 2000 Tracker and just love the Outback. I am so excited to get everything set up in the Outback today. I look forward to being a part of this fun group!!! I was trying to be the 1000 member, but I could not wait to join once we got our baby.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome and congrats on your new outback









Mike


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Welcome aboard.
You could always get your DH to try and hit the 1000 mark.
Enjoy and post often.

Jared action


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

action Congradulations and Good Luck


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

bmx-mom,

Congrats on being a new Outbacker! Welcome to the forum! action

Hope you enjoy your new "baby" and us Outbackers as well.

Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS!

My son is a BMX bike jumper. They know him by name at the local ER.


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice choice in model









Welcome to the forum, looking forward to hearing about your trips.


----------



## bmx-mom (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for all your welcome to the group!!







I have been spending the day getting ready for our trip this weekend. I look forward to sharing my trips with you. THis weekend we are going to a BMX race it is a National in ORlando. It is dry camping and we are staying at the track.

anne


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome to OutBackers
And congrats on the 28RSS
Enjoy your first trip.
Don action


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, bmx mom! Enjoy that first Outback trip! action


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congratulations and welcome to the Outbackers!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...

We have another 28RS-S.









Wonder if we started that poll "which Outback" over, which one would be on top now?


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

Welcome action Hope you enjoy your 28RSS as much as we do!


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Welcome, always good to get another 28RSS in the family. Isn't it wonderful to cradle that little 7000 pound baby with the hitch on your truck and gently pull it to sleep as you drive to a fantastic destination. And don't you love the way it livens up when you play inside and cook wonderful goodies in the stove for the family and friends to enjoy!!

Sorry, I got a little carried away!!

Congrats, post often!

Jason


----------

